# trouble shedding fat... critique diet please!



## raptor20561 (Mar 13, 2012)

weigh about 200 pounds and I would say 17-18% BF. 6' 1" 23 yrs old

Weight training involves a push pull split with legs and deads once a week. I've been doing 10 reps and 3 sets of back squats for leg day hoping it'll drop some fat and it hasn't been...

been eating 2100-2400 for the past 2 months and still haven't dropped more than a pound of fat. 

added cardio (running) for the past 3 weeks for 30 minutes and STILL haven't dropped much more fat. Beginning yesterday this is being replaced by the insanity program.

I started this cut 2 months ago at about 200 and I'd say I weigh about the same now. I don't look very different either. 


I started doing insanity in the morning yesterday. Then lifting at night about 6 hours after insanity. 

Here's my diet for today.

oats 300 cals
whey 195 cals

(insanity)
postworkout banana 105 cals

rice 242 cals
10oz chicken breast 300 cals

preworkout (lifting) banana 105 cals
whey 130 cals

postworkout strawberries 80 cals

9oz chicken breast 270 cals
rice 507 cals
greek yogurt 130 cals

6oz beef 315 cals

total for today: 2679 cals
 47%carbs /41%protein /12%fat

rice is brown, taking 3-4 grams of omega 3 fish oil a day, 3 NOW adam multivitamins a day, 3grams DAA daily, 3 grams creatine, and i just started bcomplex shots this week (gonna do them once every 3 weeks)

I raise the fat and lower the carbs (less than 150grams) on non workout days.

According to insanity's calorie calculator (harris benedict formula) i should be eating 2900 calories to CUT! and that's without factoring in my weightlifting which is 2 days on and 1 day off.

I really can't imagine eating any fucking cleaner than i already do. I read off my diet to a friend and his response was "wow you must be dropping weight fast with such a clean diet!" 



any help? Should I be doing insanity fasted? 

should I be raising my calories to 2900 since I'm doing insanity AND weight training? 

Did 2 months of eating only 2100 calories fuck up my metabolism?

ANYONE HELP!


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 13, 2012)

and I don't deal too well with stimulants... I've been trying caffeine and I can't take more than 75mg at a time without experiencing shortness of breathe (i'm prone to anxiety)


----------



## ryl515 (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, I would do Insanity first thing in the morning before breakfast.  Also, your postworkout only consists of a single banana?  Where are the proteenz brah?

I'm currently on a CKD which is working out great.  I haven't been down to the 180s since 2008 -- and they are currently LOW 180s too.  181.4lbs this morning.  If you're not interested in doing that, I'll have you know that when I would try to strip fat in the past, it was fasted cardio in the morning with weight training + cardio at night.  I was also taking the OxyElite Pro/Recreate stack which completely destroyed me appetite.  When I did eat,  I was basically on a high protein/low everything else diet.  Not the best approach, but it gave a good kick-start anyway.


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 14, 2012)

raptor20561 said:


> total for today: 2679 cals
> 47%carbs /41%protein /12%fat



Carbs are too high, Protein is OK, Fats are too low.

Cut out the fruits, they are sugar for starters.


----------



## tubbednova (Mar 14, 2012)

Try getting your b/f checked before adding/subtracting and cals,meaning you might be putting on muscle instead of fat,if so hold what you got the extra muscle work to burn of cals to lose fat.

I'd cut back on carbs some(25 or so grams)switch banana from pre to only post on lower intensity w/o's and switch to a lower gi fruit pre(apple,orange,pear,berries)and see if that helps.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 14, 2012)

not reading all that.  Bump the cardio up and  cut back on some of the fruit. To lose you need to burn more then coming in


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 14, 2012)

twotuff said:


> not reading all that.  Bump the cardio up and  cut back on some of the fruit. To lose you need to burn more then coming in



The fruit is only around workouts so it fuels workouts. Guess I'll drop it for now. How have I not been burning more than I ate? My body only burns 2200 calories on my workout days? 

Does this mean my metabolism is hampered? I was worried about this so that's why I boosted carbs so high. I heard carbs are the only macro that'll boost metabolism (hence carb refeeds). Should I get my thyroid lvls checked?


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 14, 2012)

ryl515 said:


> Personally, I would do Insanity first thing in the morning before breakfast.  Also, your postworkout only consists of a single banana?  Where are the proteenz brah?
> 
> I'm currently on a CKD which is working out great.  I haven't been down to the 180s since 2008 -- and they are currently LOW 180s too.  181.4lbs this morning.  If you're not interested in doing that, I'll have you know that when I would try to strip fat in the past, it was fasted cardio in the morning with weight training + cardio at night.  I was also taking the OxyElite Pro/Recreate stack which completely destroyed me appetite.  When I did eat,  I was basically on a high protein/low everything else diet.  Not the best approach, but it gave a good kick-start anyway.



Do I really need whey post insanity? I use a Preworkout whey only before lifting.

I'm going to try oxyelite... Been thinking about it. 

I tried ckd and hated the no carb days so I can't do that.


----------



## brazey (Mar 14, 2012)

I see rice and oats but no veggies. I know a lot of BBs swear by rice & oats but we all don't thrive on those starchy carbs. Try eliminating or at least reducing starchy carbs and increase veggies, especially salad type veggies. These are much lower in calories, have lots of fiber, vitamins/minerals and don't have the anti-nutrients associated with grains. I also agree with avoiding too much fruit and try not to drink any fruit juices.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 14, 2012)

prop and tren.
you're welcome.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 14, 2012)

I also didnt want to read all of that but @ 200lbs and taking in 2679 calories is too much, IMO. 

Try cutting more calories off and keep a good ratio of carbs/prot/fats


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 14, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> prop and tren.
> you're welcome.







brazey said:


> I see rice and oats but no veggies. I know a lot of BBs swear by rice & oats but we all don't thrive on those starchy carbs. Try eliminating or at least reducing starchy carbs and increase veggies, especially salad type veggies. These are much lower in calories, have lots of fiber, vitamins/minerals and don't have the anti-nutrients associated with grains. I also agree with avoiding too much fruit and try not to drink any fruit juices.



Ok i'm going to drop the fruit and add broccoli. I did insanity fasted+bcaas+caffeine today and it wasn't that bad... What do you recommend post workout to keep the fat burning? 

I'm thinking since today is my off lifting day I should just do fat+protein and no carbs all day. Good idea or no?





NoCode8511 said:


> I also didnt want to read all of that but @ 200lbs and taking in 2679 calories is too much, IMO.
> 
> Try cutting more calories off and keep a good ratio of carbs/prot/fats



I'm doing insanity everyday and lifting weights 4 days a week... according to calories calculators i'm burning up to 3300 calories. So -500 would be 2800. I'm worried that I'll stall weight loss if I drop calories too low. I think that's what happened the past 2 months at 2200 calories.


----------



## ryl515 (Mar 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> @ 200lbs and taking in 2679 calories is too much, IMO.


 

Thatswutimsayinbro

I get so pissed at myself when I'm over 2000 on a cut


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 14, 2012)

ryl515 said:


> Thatswutimsayinbro
> 
> I get so pissed at myself when I'm over 2000 on a cut


 
He could cut the oats in half, meat oz's, a lot of things.

I'll be taking in around 1700 very soon.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 14, 2012)

Meal 1
One whole egg
4whites
3/4 C oats 

Meal 2
5oz chicken breast
Broccoli
5oz sweet pot

*WORKOUT*

_(during workout)_
25 grams whey isolate
5 grams BCAA
5 grams l-glutemine
5 grams creatine

_(post workout)_
50 grams whey isolate
10 grams l-glutemine
5 grams BCAA
DAA

Meal 3
2 cans Tuna (in water) or 10 oz fish
Broccoli

Meal 4
6oz lean grnd beef or chicken
Broccoli

Meal 5
500ml 1% cottage cheese

Approx: 2345Cal/278Protein/160Carbs/63Fat


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> He could cut the oats in half, meat oz's, a lot of things.
> 
> I'll be taking in around 1700 very soon.




How much do you weigh+bf% and what will be your daily activities?

Would cutting cals everyday be the same as zig zagging my cals? I feel more comfortable doing that. And thanks for the nutrition outline in your post!

I'm thinking to alternate between 3k calories, 2.5k, and 1.8k.

Anyone know what would be the best way to schedule these days? Should I do high-medium-low-high-medium-low or high-low-medium-high-low-medium? 

Sorry if this seems too meticulous lol...

Btw this is fat that has been on my body since childhood if that makes any difference.


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> Approx: 2345Cal/278Protein/160Carbs/63Fat



This is almost exactly the macros Ive been doing the past two months with no results 

I was doing 2100-2300 cals. I have a nagging feeling this was too low for my body. I'm going to try zig zagging up and down and see what happens.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 14, 2012)

raptor20561 said:


> This is almost exactly the macros Ive been doing the past two months with no results
> 
> I was doing 2100-2300 cals. I have a nagging feeling this was too low for my body. I'm going to try zig zagging up and down and see what happens.


 
Your 200lbs. and can't lose any fat on 2100cal's 

I would lower carb's to what No code has them at for you. Around 160. Your brain needs about 120 to function. Then add in more fiberious veggies to your diet. 

You have to keep eating like this for a long time. You only been cutting for 60 day's.  You could be losing fat and gaining muscle at the same time. Your weight will stay the same but your pants will feel looser.  Is this the case?


----------



## mth496 (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree to much carbs, and to much food in some of those meals


----------



## mth496 (Mar 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> Meal 1
> One whole egg
> 4whites
> 3/4 C oats
> ...


 
This is perfect.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 14, 2012)

raptor20561 said:


> How much do you weigh+bf% and what will be your daily activities?
> 
> Would cutting cals everyday be the same as zig zagging my cals? I feel more comfortable doing that. And thanks for the nutrition outline in your post!
> 
> ...


 
If you are cutting I would not go with 3k, 2.5k, and 1.0k. Stick with something around the 2k to 1700 mark with one cheat day. 

My stats are 26, 182lbs, 15%bf... I gained a few extra pounds the past few months (got lazy.) I You have to figure out what works for you. I know my body pretty good these days. Activites consist of working, gym 4 days a week, eating, and resting lol.



raptor20561 said:


> This is almost exactly the macros Ive been doing the past two months with no results
> 
> I was doing 2100-2300 cals. I have a nagging feeling this was too low for my body. I'm going to try zig zagging up and down and see what happens.


 
Lol, just asnwered this sorry...



BP2000 said:


> Your 200lbs. and can't lose any fat on 2100cal's
> 
> I would lower carb's to what No code has them at for you. Around 160. Your brain needs about 120 to function. Then add in more fiberious veggies to your diet.
> 
> You have to keep eating like this for a long time. You only been cutting for 60 day's. You could be losing fat and gaining muscle at the same time. Your weight will stay the same but your pants will feel looser. Is this the case?


 
^^^ sounds like the case! He just has to figure out what work. It takes awhile but he will get it. This is what we are here for ha.



mth496 said:


> This is perfect.


 
thanks


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 14, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Your 200lbs. and can't lose any fat on 2100cal's
> 
> I would lower carb's to what No code has them at for you. Around 160. Your brain needs about 120 to function. Then add in more fiberious veggies to your diet.
> 
> You have to keep eating like this for a long time. You only been cutting for 60 day's.  You could be losing fat and gaining muscle at the same time. Your weight will stay the same but your pants will feel looser.  Is this the case?



The past 60 days have had my carbs between 100-200 grams a day. My pants are a TINY bit looser but not by more than 1/4-1/2 inch tops... I guess i'm just being too impatient and expecting results faster. I've been doing 400lb pin pulls from just below my knee so maybe that's making my hips bigger?


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 14, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> If you are cutting I would not go with 3k, 2.5k, and 1.0k. Stick with something around the 2k to 1700 mark with one cheat day.



I don't think it's a good idea to stay at 1.7-2.0k a day with the cardio from insanity and heavy lifting at night. Sounds like a recipe for over training, no?

I've been reading a lot about zig zagging calories and it sounds like it could be the answer for my body.

Check out the chart for how many high/low days one should be doing on this page

Zig-Zag Carb Cycling Diet For Fat loss

It seems that the lower bf% one is the more high calorie days one needs.


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 14, 2012)

here's something interesting.

Monday i ate 3234 cals @ 43c-33p-24f  because I decided that the diet was killing my metabolism. Tuesday i ate 2676 calories @ 47c-43p-10f. Today I did cardio twice and only ate 1073 calories @ 15c-55p-15f  all day, AND I'M NOT HUNGRY! wtf? 

and fuck me, I think I might look leaner. although that might be because my digestive system is completely empty lol.

edit: im going to eat some chicken+beef to get to 1700 cals for the day and continue this zig zag for a week and see what happens.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 15, 2012)

half a cup of oats
a bit under 2 scoops of whey
1 banana
1 cup of rice
10 ounces of chicken breast is closer to 450 cals.
1 scoop whey
1 cup of strawberries
9 oz chicken closer to 400 cals
1 cup of PLAIN NONFAT greek yogurt
2 cups rice

Those portions look right?
You're measuring the rice and oats after cooking, not before?
Only drinking water?


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 16, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> half a cup of oats
> a bit under 2 scoops of whey
> 1 banana
> 1 cup of rice
> ...


 
This chicken breast in "enhanced" with a solution so that's why the calories are lower. Oats and rice weighed before cooking and if the rice is already cooked I'll measure it's volume instead of weight. Only drinking water. In retrospect, I believe I am losing weight but at such a slow pace that I can't tell. Perhaps 2 pounds in the past 2 months. I took pictures yesterday so going forward from today I'll have something to compare to.


----------



## raptor20561 (Mar 16, 2012)

It's nearly impossible to see a 2 pounds difference when you look at yourself daily and weigh 200 pounds. I was feeling down from the slow rate of fat loss, however I started insanity this week and my motivation has gone way up. I'm going to cycle calories at 2800 and 1800. High days are insanity and lifting and low days are insanity only. I'm upping carbs to at least 350 grams on high days and around 150 on low days. I need the carbs so I can do insanity at 100% intensity.

I'll keep you guys updated on results.


----------



## FUZO (Mar 16, 2012)

losing weight the right way should be a long time to do it right. Yeah stimulants,gear will help but do it the right way


----------



## NoCode8511 (Mar 16, 2012)

raptor20561 said:


> It's nearly impossible to see a 2 pounds difference when you look at yourself daily and weigh 200 pounds. I was feeling down from the slow rate of fat loss, however I started insanity this week and my motivation has gone way up. I'm going to cycle calories at 2800 and 1800. High days are insanity and lifting and low days are insanity only. I'm upping carbs to at least 350 grams on high days and around 150 on low days. I need the carbs so I can do insanity at 100% intensity.
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated on results.


 
How did you calulate your calorie intake? @ 200lbs I still think 2800 cal's are way too much (even on workout days.) I would drop the insanity and really hit the bike/treadmill.


----------



## raptor20561 (Apr 2, 2012)

Harris Benedict Equation

BMR of 2000 (rounding down using 200lbs 6' 1" 23yrs)

Sedentary = BMR X 1.2 (little or no exercise, desk job)
Lightly active = BMR X 1.375 (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/wk)
Mod. active = BMR X 1.55 (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/wk)
Very active = BMR X 1.725 (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days/wk)
Extr. active = BMR X 1.9 (hard daily exercise/sports & physical job or 2X day training, i.e marathon, contest etc.)

On days I do insanity and lift weights, I'm using 1.9x2000 = 3800 as maintenance

On non lifting and only insanity days, I'm using 1.5x2000 = 3000 as maintenance

subtract 500-700 from those and that's where I'm getting my numbers from


----------



## raptor20561 (Apr 2, 2012)

"starvation mode" is a real phenomenon that occurs from long term energy deficits, even in obese people. I want to try and avoid that.



I'm using insanity instead of just the bike/treadmill because I hate the repetitiveness of low intensity cardio. High intensity cardio also causes a burn of calories that lasts beyond just the time of exercise.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Up the fats, lower the carbs...Protein could use some improvement


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> prop and tren.
> you're welcome.



we have a winner!


----------



## effinrob (Apr 19, 2012)

dollarbill said:


> we have a winner!





bigbenj said:


> prop and tren.
> you're welcome.



what about pizza?


----------

